# Do-It Yourself BBQ Line



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

This made me laugh...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

SPH said:


> This made me laugh...



I did that. Whats wrong with it? I bought all the fittings and tube from Home Depot.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that grill is the best looking thing in the pict, ulgy house and deck


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Easy job..throw some straps on it and go.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you see the HO? where they from?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

First time i've ever seen a diamond plate house....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> First time i've ever seen a diamond plate house....


That's funny right there I don't care where you're from...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

